# Mike and Keith are playing golf.....



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Mike and Keith are playing golf one hot Sunday afternoon. While approaching the sixteenth hole, they notice an old golfer teeing up by himself. The two friends stop and wait for the older golfer to finish his hole.

After the old man drives the ball a considerable distance down the fairway, he collapses on the green. Mike and Keith run up the fellow to help. After feeling the old man's pulse, Mike tells Keith to run to the club house and call 911. Keith leaves and returns about two minutes later after making the call.

Upon returning Keith, sees the old man naked and bent over a nearby bench. Meanwhile, Mike is screwing the unconscious man vigorously. Keith in astonishment says, "Hey, What are you doing? I thought you were going to give him CPR." Mike replies, "Well, it started off that way."


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

ha.....you just wasted a minute of my life :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

treblesykes TT said:


> ha.....you just wasted a minute of my life :?


lol, why should I be the only one to lose a minute. You'll get over it though.


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

please finish the joke there must be a funny bit to come.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm sorry I found it rather amusing. Perhaps you are to young to understand. I'll leave it there.


----------



## cedwardphillips (Sep 6, 2005)

i don't get that at all..... [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------

